# Being a Young Freemason



## jweium (Jul 25, 2010)

I apologize in advance if this blog can be a bit philosophical.  I recently was raised as a Master Mason a few months ago. However, being 22 years of age, I have encountered many obstacles and questions of Freemasonry. Being raised as a Master Mason was probably one of the greatest days of my life so far cause I can truly see that all men within this fraternity are united and equal no matter what walks of life they come from. I have met many brothers who have helped me along the way to be a Master Mason. I thank all of them and all of you who are reading this. 
     There are several problems though that I would like to address in which some brothers could answer. The first being at a young age and I mean no offense to elder brothers, how can we attract younger members at around my age level? I currently attend a university and am a member of Lambda Chi Alpha. I see many similarities as to how Freemasonry can impact fraternities and sororities by implementing them. It amazes me as to how Freemasonry can be in everything although we don't know it yet. The second question I would like to address is the welcoming attitude to so many brothers when I visit other lodges within Texas. Why are they so kind and offer me food before lodge? They could choose to reject me, but instead they don't. Why are so many people ignorant of the fact that Masonry does not harm anyone but rather helps them? Especially people who may know very little about the fraternity, why do they insist that we are "evil" or we are a "religious cult" or "we want to take over the world." ? 
    There are many more questions, however I do not wish to make this blog lengthy. Instead, I will continue with more philosophical blogs on which I have encountered later. May the Great Architect of the Universe Bless you all!!!


----------



## Benton (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm a member of two college fraternities, one of which was founded directly by a Scottish Rite Mason, and its astonishing to me the similarities between the two organizations, down to the stories, and even some of the symbolism. Even if so many people of our generation (I'm 22 years old as well) are strikingly unaware of Freemasonry, they are feeling the ripples of its influence even when they don't know it!

I think the greatest way to attract people of our age is to be a good citizen and member of your community! If you wear a ring, then remember you represent the fraternity when you have the S&C on, and people who know you are a Freemason are basing their perception of the fraternity off of you. How you conduct yourself around others is our greatest 'recruiting' tool. 

Regarding peoples sometimes outright outlandish claims about Freemasonry, it really boils down to people fearing what they don't understand, or what doesn't have outright full disclosure. They assume since our meetings are tiled that we are doing something nefarious behind those doors. I think if they were to attend a meeting (not that they should, if profane) they would see it's anything but nefarious. Granted, I know that doesn't cover all the disagreements with Freemasonry by any stretch of the imagination, but I truly think thats the biggest issue.

Once gain, however, I think the best and most effective solution to the problem is living up to the ideals of Freemasonry. If someone see that you're just like everyone else, except hopefully a shining star in the community, then that in itself dispels a lot of fears of the Craft.


----------



## songdogshooter41 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm relatively young as well. (31) The biggest problem i have found is that at the younger stages in an adults life, there are very few that have the mentality/ morality, for me to vouch for them. Its not that i dont want my friends in masonry...... ive told my friend once. You need masonry, but masonry doesnt need you. Its harsh, but its also for the betterment of the craft.


----------



## chrisu0017 (Jun 13, 2011)

We have quite a few younger members. I'm 40 and no where near the youngest. Our lodge is very active and does a number of things for and with the community. Surely, this sort of exposure helps to attract new/younger members, especially when they see other young Brothers participating in this sort of thing. 

One of the reasons I joined because of this sort of involvement with the community.


----------

